# Fluval Accent?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, all. I was at PetCo just now, and they were unpacking a new 25-gallon aquarium from Fluval called the Accent. Has anyone seen these yet or have any experience with them? I'm not finding anything on the internet about it.


----------



## mase310 (May 19, 2013)

I've had one of the aquarium kits with the stand for about 6 weeks now. It's a great starter tank. LED lights and comes with everything you need to get it started. It's got a convenient feature where you can open the cabinet in the stand and there is a bucket with a nozzle. You turn the nozzle and water empties directly into the bucket for water changes. I've seen it work at a Fluval booth at a show, but I haven't been able to use it because I don't have the instructions and can't figure out how to get the water change nozzle to work. Retails for $300 for the tank/filter/hood/lights/kit accessories, and $100 for the stand. If you get it, it makes sense to get the stand or else you can't make use of the water change nozzle feature.

http://usa.hagen.com/fluval-accent


----------



## mase310 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting. I'd even gone to the Hagen site looking for it before I posted and couldn't find it!

I really do like my Fluval Edge and my Chi, but I think I will go bigger than 25g when I upgrade again.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

10 minutes to do a water change? Sure, if you only do one bucket :roll:

An interesting setup, although I don't think I could ever justify it. At a cost of $300, that's nearly as much as my 125 gallon cost which also came with glass lids and lights.

Designer fish tanks :lol: They do look nice, but you get so little for your money.


----------



## ceceb20 (May 28, 2013)

*need help!*



mase310 said:


> I've had one of the aquarium kits with the stand for about 6 weeks now. It's a great starter tank. LED lights and comes with everything you need to get it started. It's got a convenient feature where you can open the cabinet in the stand and there is a bucket with a nozzle. You turn the nozzle and water empties directly into the bucket for water changes. I've seen it work at a Fluval booth at a show, but I haven't been able to use it because I don't have the instructions and can't figure out how to get the water change nozzle to work. Retails for $300 for the tank/filter/hood/lights/kit accessories, and $100 for the stand. If you get it, it makes sense to get the stand or else you can't make use of the water change nozzle feature.
> 
> http://usa.hagen.com/fluval-accent


We just bought one because we need something super simple to clean and maintain. The problem we are finding with it is that it came minimal instructions. They were only on the side of the box. There is a bag of white "pellets" that came with it and have no idea what to do with them. 

Can you help us out??? Also, any other tips/hints with the initial setup would be GREATLY appreciated!! Thank you!!!:-D


----------



## christopherlh84 (Jun 7, 2012)

ceceb20 said:


> We just bought one because we need something super simple to clean and maintain. The problem we are finding with it is that it came minimal instructions. They were only on the side of the box. There is a bag of white "pellets" that came with it and have no idea what to do with them.
> 
> Can you help us out??? Also, any other tips/hints with the initial setup would be GREATLY appreciated!! Thank you!!!:-D




OK to get the wc to work look at the top of the tube where the hose connects to the pipe there is a top that can be screwed off once you have it off just fill the hose with water and put top back on. It will work properly when you use it. Now for the white bio max you have to take the overflow off the tank then on the back there is a compartment near the bottom where you open and add it.


----------



## christopherlh84 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have had to set up three of these tanks so far so if anyone has any questions feel free to contact me. I will try to help you in any way.


----------



## mase310 (May 19, 2013)

How do I put the bio balls into the filter, where does it go? The balls fell out when I was cleaning the tank and I'm not sure where to put it.
Does anyone know of any online instructions for the Fluval Accent? Thanks!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Geomancer said:


> 10 minutes to do a water change? Sure, if you only do one bucket :roll:
> 
> An interesting setup, although I don't think I could ever justify it. At a cost of $300, that's nearly as much as my 125 gallon cost which also came with glass lids and lights.
> 
> Designer fish tanks :lol: They do look nice, but you get so little for your money.


What? 10 mn to water change just a 25g? I love fluval and have 3 of their tanks and countless filters and supplies from them but thats rediculous. My 16g to do 80% water change start to finish is about 5mn and my 75 is about15-20 start to finish ( 70-80%). If it takes that long then I'd bypass that feature and just use a decent water changer.


----------



## Consp (Jul 25, 2013)

mase310 said:


> How do I put the bio balls into the filter, where does it go? The balls fell out when I was cleaning the tank and I'm not sure where to put it.
> Does anyone know of any online instructions for the Fluval Accent? Thanks!


Just installed one of these last Saturday. For the Bio Balls, there is a slider on the rear of the unit towards the bottom. Once you remove that, you place the Bio Balls inside the compartment. Wash them first. If they fell out while moving the unit, you have to push the whole compartment in until you hear a click. Same thing happened to me and I found myself picking all of them up off the floor.

Consp


----------



## Friscotxman (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a fluval accent, it's been 3 days on initial setup and its still cloudy/merky from putting water in, I am using a flourite substrate. Could i have filter issues? Or just try and ride it out for a few more days?


----------



## Consp (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine was clear very quickly, same day. We washed the bio balls and the gravel prior to adding to the tank per the instructions. Make sure the white part of the filter is facing the heater.

If you did not receive instructions with the system, they can be viewed and downloaded at Fluval's website. Hope this helps and good luck.

Consp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Galaxy Hunter (Jul 14, 2013)

Has anybody else had any issues with the drain hose being very tight? It needs to be pulled very tight to get it connected to spigot... almost starts to flatten it where it comes around back piece of cabinet. 
Thinking about drilling a nice hole in back to pull hose through to relieve it a little... 
:roll:


----------



## Consp (Jul 25, 2013)

Same thing here. I held the hose at the top by the priming nut and stretched it a little so it would make it to the spigot. It could definitely be a few inches longer from the factory but seems to be working fine to date.

I do have a new development. Went home today and my wife tried to turn the light on. It won't stay on unless you keep your finger on the button. Going to dry it out and try it again and then contact Fluval if it does not work. Already had to call them for a replacement heater because the one that came with it was keeping the tank at 82 instead of the set temp of 78. I still like the system but it certainly has some bugs that need to be worked out.

I am interested to see if you run into the low water level issue in the center chamber. Please keep us posted.

Consp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

